# Could you pass the new citizenship test?



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25461301/

You answered 95% of questions correctly. 

What can I say? History was one of my favorite subjects in school and I took Government twice in highschool. I guess I obsorbed some of it the second go around.

I've also watched hours and hours of TV trivia.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

I got 65%. I like history, but I don't watch any tv....that must be it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wonder if made it easier, i couldnt answer alot of original one that i saw


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

heck no, man why dont they ask like "what color was iron man's suit in the marvel movie?" "is jessica alba blonde or brunette" actual freakin american questions!

"You answered 30% of questions correctly."


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i rarely watch tv..i rarely ever read the newspaper..didn't even come close to finishing high school..and most certainly not the sharpest tool on the shed..
but somehow by some huge mistake i actually scored a 65%...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got 75% so I guess I'm ok. I missed #'s 7, 13, 14,16,and 20. Number 20 was a dumb mistake on my part, I knew the answer but misread the question. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Eh, 85%. Not bad. a couple of them were stupid mistakes though, and i did know the right answer. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

70%...haha. I slept through atleast 1 history class in high school and didn't retain anything from my college history class, so it doesn't surprise me. History is one of my least favorite subjects.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

You answered 80% of questions correctly. Here's your rating: 

i looove history too so i guess thats why i got what i got.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

100 percent, piece of cake


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

lol i got 20%. But im not american.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

95%

I didn't know who the current chief justice is. Bummer.

I agree with Osiris, too; they should include a bunch of questions that no spy can just learn in spy school before coming to this land, such as some more current event stuff, some political questions, and of course a bunch of trivia bits straight out of the supermarket tabloids and tv shows.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> 100 percent, piece of cake


Mike, you're a lawyer. lol

By the way, where have you been, Mister? I've missed you.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

95% 
Could have sworn there was only 365 Representatives in the house, oh well, more coffee.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

95%....damn constituion


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

SueM said:


> 95%
> Could have sworn there was only 365 Representatives in the house, oh well, more coffee.


That is the same one I goofed on.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

90-

I forgot who Susan B. Anthony was (women's rights... whatever) and I forgot the beginning of the constitution.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I missed three, getting an 85% COOL!!


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

85%.

I've never much cared for how our citizenship tests are written, but it's not up to me to decide.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Its a small range of questions, that makes them study EVERYTHING.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You younger ones have the advantage over us older folks. It hasn't been that long since you studied this in school. And you aren't old enough to have memory problems yet. LOL


----------

